# Radio coche JVC falla con aumento de la temperatura



## Benquer (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola, me llamo Benito y este es mi primer tema en el foro, tengo conocimientos muy muy basicos de electronica y por eso os pido ayuda.

Tengo una radio de coche JVC KD-G721 desde hace ya 4 años.

Os cuento.
En invierno la radio va estupendamente pero cuando llega el verano y aumenta la temperatura empieza a fallar y es muy incomodo.

Esta sonando y de vez en cuando o si le doy a los botones se apaga y se vuelve a encender sola, es como si quitas el contacto del coche y le vuelves a dar y solo pasa cuando ace calor. 
No tengo altavoces conectados a la salida de alto nivel ya que tengo todo el equipo amplificado a traves de las salidas de rca. Tambien probe desconectando todos los rca (front rear y subwoofer) y sin conectar la salida de positivo para activar las etapas y sigue igual.

Tampoco varia su comportamiento a distintos volumenes de sonido.
Falla con todo (Funcionando con un cd, con la radio o con el puerto USB)

En invierno se tira meses sin fallar

Diagrama:    http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/35973/JVC_KD-G722.html

¿Puede ser el amplificador?

Amm y tambien me falla la ruleta del volumen, pero eso ya creo que sera de otra cosa.

Os dejo una foto de la radio

http://ii.alatest.com/product/190x190/7/4/74cff940b17d6858e13dd62cb41e242a.jpg


----------



## jmgm (Abr 22, 2011)

hola paisano,si eso le pasa a tu radio desde hace 4 años y solo en verano es defecto de fabrica,disipadores insuficientes o algo raro.yo he visto gente que hasta les han acoplado un ventilador para enfriar el disipador porque quemaba y le pasaba lo que a ti,y les ha ido bien. No se,prueba a conectarle los altavoces a las salidas de la radio sin usar el amplificador un tiempo a ver que tal va.


----------



## Benquer (Abr 26, 2011)

Perdona si no me e expresado bien . la radio la compre nueva ace 4 años pero el fallo solo me a pasado durante los dos ultimos años. podria ser que la radio tenga algun fallo que le aga cortocircuito o algo asin y que se apague para protegerse, pero lo que yo pienso es que eso pasaria tambien en frio ¿No? Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

Hiciste la prueba que te dijeron?


----------



## Ferny (May 5, 2011)

Aparte de que pueda ser porque se caliente demasiado (haz las pruebas que te dijeron), puede ser porque hayan montado componentes de baja calidad, los cuales tienen una tolerancia muy baja a los cambios de temperatura. En ese caso estás jodido, encontrar cuál es el que falla se hace bastante complicado.

Me pasó tu mismo problema con un manos libres blueetooth de marca china, pero éste no se calentaba por sí mismo, sin embargo al ponerlo en un ambiente de 50ºC o más (coche en verano a pleno sol), no arrancaba. En invierno, iba perfecto. Y tras mirarlo y mirarlo, llegué a una conclusión: comprarme uno de buena calidad :-D


----------



## Benquer (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola, despues de tanto tiempo, ya he resuelto el problema.
La radio ya fallaba siempre(invierno y verano y siempre), y ya lo hacia cada 10 segundos
Observé que fallaba al presionar la caratula
El fallo es el pulsador que lleva para saber cuando tiene puesta la caratula, y cuando la tiene quitada, supongo que estara sucio o chisporroteado.

Por ahora le he hecho una chapucilla, le he puesto un relleno en la zona del pulsador para que la caratula presione mas profundo a este y desde entonces no falla nunca.
Lo que si me falla es la ruleta del volumen, pero supongo que sera suciedad en el interior de la caratula.
Esta tarde desmontare y limpiare, a ver que pasa...
Con que debo limpiar esos contactos????
Gracias


----------

